# Predraft Analysis: Atlanta Hawks



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Atlanta Hawks 2007 Draft Picks*

*Round 1:* Their own pick which is the third pick in the draft. Also they have pick #11 from Indiana to complete the Al Harrington trade.

*Round 2:* None. They owe their pick #34 to Dallas to complete the trade for Anthony Johnson.

*Analyzing the team*
1) What do you see as the team's strengths and weaknesses?

2) What does the team need to add through the draft?

3) Based upon the team's needs, who would select for the team with each of the picks, 3 & 11?

4) How active do you see the Hawks being in trades considering that they have cap room and Phoenix gets their #1 pick in 2008 unprotected?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I find this to be the most interesting team in the draft as far as what are they going to do. Two lottery picks, cap space and multiple talented, young wings.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

#1 - They have 4 good to great SFs, one of which (JJ) is versatile enough to play other positions. They lack a legit starting PG (although they've got 3 good backups. They have a decent center, but could use an upgrade. They're terribly situated at PF.

#2 - They need to add starter quality players at PF and PG. They probably can't do both this offseason, but they'd better find a way to do at least one or their fans (all fifty of them) will revolt.

#3 - Assuming they use their own picks, they can't afford to do anything unconventional with the #3 pick. They'll take Brandan Wright as the big man with the most upside, unless they fall in love with Yi Jianlin. Conley would be an unjustifiable reach here given the Hawks' needs at PF. At #11 they could take Hawes or Noah if either are still available, and I wouldn't blame them. Otherwise they'll reach for Crittenton or Law, who will proceed to ride the bench for a couple of years. 

#4 - My guess is they'll end up keeping the third pick, but look hard at moving the eleventh pick--either moving up for a shot at Conley, or down for one of the other PGs. 

I think they could have some interesting options if they want to look at moving that #3, though. While I wouldn't advise it, there would be reason in bringing in Zach Randolph to anchor their offense down low. The right kind of PG could have a field day playing off of Zach and JJ. Or they could swallow hard and dangle the pick and Josh Smith in the hopes of landing Jermaine O'Neal. The Hawks have enough intriguing talent on the wings, and the East is so thin right now, that adding an impact big man could put them smack in the playoffs pretty fast.


If they sit tight


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Well they have alot of upside, Josh Smith has emerge, Marvin Williams could breakout, Joe Johnson has emerged into a big time player.

While I think PG is their biggest need, I don't think we should address that with the 3rd pick, we could use a pure PF, and BRandon Wright and Yi fits, thats. I'm not that high on COnley first he's a big reach at 3, 2, he's 1 year out of college, and theres not a good track record for PG coming out after only 1 year. PG is the hardest posistion to adjust to, we can't expect this guy who only went to college one year, to suddenly put us in the playoffs, and not exactly head and shoulders better than any other PG in this draft, Acie Law is just as NBA ready, if not more. CRittenton is also just as NBA ready and has more upside. 

We got the third pick in a very strong draft we need to maximize that pick, meaning we need to get the best player possible, whether their ready to play now or down the road. The consensus 3rd best player in this draft is Brandon Wright followed by Yi JianLian, then Al Horford. They are all PF something we can use, they provide post scoring, some we also can use. Anther reason for picking them instead of COnley is , if we pick Conley then we'll get nothig out of the 11th pick. With Memphis, Milwaukee, and Chicago needing big man all of them are expected to be gone. So were gonna be left with nothing but 3/4 player(AL Thorton, Thad Young, Julian Wright). If we pick Wright, Yi, or Horford, than theres still a good posibilty either Acie Law, or Jaravis Crittenton will be there. There's also PG in free agency Steve Blake, Mo WIlliams are both avaliable.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't like the point guards that will be available at eleven. It's either take Conley at three (or trade down), or pick up one in a trade or free agency. I'm just glad I'm not the one making the decisions. The media will crucify Billy Knight if he passes on a point guard once again.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not really sure that you have to take Conley at three.I do think you may have to make a deal with either Milwaukee or the T'Wolves for their pick.My feeling is that Boston will stick with Rondo and Memphis will stick with Kyle Lowry,The Bucks plan on keeping Mo Williams or go after Billups they don't want him,but that's all hard to gauge.Minnesota is a real possibility but I don't know what they are thinking.After that Charlotte and CHicago will only take Conley to trade him.So really the Hawks need to figure out what two or three teams will do and they'll probably have to give up Childress plus the 11th pick to move up into the mid lottery.

Portland is now stating that they are not chasing after Conley.So if that's true you won't have to bid against someone else.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> 1) What do you see as the team's strengths and weaknesses?


This is a team with so much potential, but so little in the way of experience. They're a perenially poor team, so the stench of losing really makes Atlanta an undesireable place for free agents to go. 

As for the actual tangible roster, the Hawks are glutted with swing players. Joe Johnson is the alpha dog on this team, but he doesn't have any immediate help. Right now, Atlanta is a showcase for his talents, and nothing more. Their draft picks haven't lived up to their billings, and they lack any post presence, or proper distributor.



> 2) What does the team need to add through the draft?


A PG, and a C.



> 3) Based upon the team's needs, who would select for the team with each of the picks, 3 & 11?


#3: Unless they can parlay this pick into a trade for more veteran help, I think the pick should be Mike Conley. It's a slight reach, but he will not be there at 11, I gurantee that. Conley is a smart, quick, leader of a point which the Hawks desperatley lack. I think you add him to the current roster, and give him about half the season or so, and this is a MUCH improved team. He's got a clutch shot as well, which is always a huge plus.

#11: Spencer Hawes, Al Horford (if he falls), Yi Jianlan (if he falls). More than likely, Hawes is the pick if they don't trade out. Hawes would be a good addition. He's a smart big man, he's athletic, and he doesn't make bone-headed plays. If Al Horford were there (which he won't), I think he'd fit, and Yi Jianlan could add a whole new dimension to the Hawks offense - a big who can step out. You might say, no Joakim Noah?! I say, HELL NO. Noah is NOT an NBA player. I guarantee it. He will fail in the NBA. His game just does not translate one way or another.



> 4) How active do you see the Hawks being in trades considering that they have cap room and Phoenix gets their #1 pick in 2008 unprotected?


I could see them trying to add veteran help through one of their first round picks. They need winners, they need guys who are experienced in the playoffs. No one who comes with a huge price tag. Bruce Bowen-types. No one comes to my mind right away, but you get the idea.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Mike Conley at 3 and Spencer Hawes at 11 makes a ton of sense.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Mike Conley at 3 and Spencer Hawes at 11 makes a ton of sense.


I agree.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What the Hawks have to do is trade Marvin Williams for Jose Calderon and Kris Humphries, then draft Brandon Wright


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

bigbabyjesus said:


> What the Hawks have to do is trade Marvin Williams for Jose Calderon and Kris Humphries, then draft Brandon Wright


Or draft B. Wright and look into getting Brevin Knight for the #11 pick and change.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Mike Conley at 3 and Spencer Hawes at 11 makes a ton of sense.



I think if they stay where they're at they would have a better chance taking Hawes at 3 and taking their chances that Conley is there at 11, I see zero chance Hawes is on the board at 11.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

First of all, they need to get their heads out of their asses and draft a real big man at #3. Either Horford or Brandan Wright. It'll be the first real big on their roster. Then start trading those swingmen and hopefully get a veteran PG. Just how many ****ing swingmen does one team need? Wtf have they been thinking? They need real bigs and a PG, and if they can get some of that, then maybe, just maybe they'll be able to field a real team next year or in another year or two, instead of a collection of hopelessly overmatched swingmen and 3rd string PGs and big men.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> First of all, they need to get their heads out of their asses and draft a real big man at #3. Either Horford or Brandan Wright. It'll be the first real big on their roster. Then start trading those swingmen and hopefully get a veteran PG. Just how many ****ing swingmen does one team need? Wtf have they been thinking? They need real bigs and a PG, and if they can get some of that, then maybe, just maybe they'll be able to field a real team next year or in another year or two, instead of a collection of hopelessly overmatched swingmen and 3rd string PGs and big men.



Horford and Wright wouldnt be classified as bigmen, they're both barely bigger than Shelden, they dont know what they're doing down they're, i have all the faith in the world they'll screw it up.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

rainman said:


> Horford and Wright wouldnt be classified as bigmen, they're both barely bigger than Shelden, they dont know what they're doing down they're, i have all the faith in the world they'll screw it up.


Horford and Wright aren't big men. OK, sure thing.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the best pick for atlanta at #3 would be horford.

at #11 they have to hope for a big man to fall to them(it's kinda sad when you have to hope for a guy like noah or hawes to fall to you there). if somehow conley falls there they have to take him, other than that i'd probably either trade the pick somewhere or take a chance on crittenton.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Mike Conley at 3 and Spencer Hawes at 11 makes a ton of sense.



No way Hawes is there at 11, either Chicago or Sacramento will take him.

From what I've been hearing Billy really wants to move the pick, but he seems to be asking for alot, but he thinks by draft time, there might be a GM that pulls the trigger. If they stay at 3, as of right now it seems to be either Yi Jianlian or Brandon wright, most likely Yi Jianlian, Billy seems to be very high on him.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

If the draft draws near, and Hawes looks like he's a lock to go before 11, then I think Brandan Wright or Yi Jianlan at 3, and a reach on Javaris Crittenton or Acie Law at 11 would make sense. Either way, they need to come out of this first round with a PG and PF/C, one way or another. 

If they take a swingman who isn't Kevin Durant, this is a franchise that just will never win.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, with Hibbert pulling out it's almost a lock that Chicago takes Hawes IMHO, unless Jianlian/Horford slip.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rainman said:


> Horford and Wright wouldnt be classified as bigmen, they're both barely bigger than Shelden, they dont know what they're doing down they're, i have all the faith in the world they'll screw it up.


Wow @ this post. I dont even know where to start. So what exactly should they be classified as.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> Wow @ this post. I dont even know where to start. So what exactly should they be classified as.


When i think of bigmen in the middle i think of a 7fter, Hibbert would have fit the bill, maybe Splitter or Hawes. Wright and Horford are good players but at 6-9 arent going to address their post problems. Didnt think that was that far off that it deserved a wow(glad you didnt use the exclamation point).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wright is definitely 6'10. Question, do you consider Shelden Williams a big man?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> Wright is definitely 6'10. Question, do you consider Shelden Williams a big man?



Sounds like you want to argue a rather minor opinion, no i wouldnt consider Shelden Williams who measured at about 6-7 w/o shoes as a bigman as far as the lowpost position goes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rainman said:


> Sounds like you want to argue a rather minor opinion, no i wouldnt consider Shelden Williams who measured at about 6-7 w/o shoes as a bigman as far as the lowpost position goes.


Anywhoo I dont see Horford and Wright playing anywhere but the 4 and 5 in the NBA. Even if Wright wasnt 6'10, his humongous wingspan more than makes up for it.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> Anywhoo I dont see Horford and Wright playing anywhere but the 4 and 5 in the NBA. Even if Wright wasnt 6'10, his humongous wingspan more than makes up for it.


Wright is going to measure at about 6-8 1/2 w/o shoes but i wont argue his length. all i'm saying is when people question the Hawks lack of a bigman i think most think of someone with some real size at the 5. those others might play it for some teams but doubt they're the answer there in Atlanta, if they had any brains they'd trade one of their many wingplayers and go after a decent defensive center like a Dalambert or a Darko.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

rainman said:


> When i think of bigmen in the middle i think of a 7fter, Hibbert would have fit the bill, maybe Splitter or Hawes. Wright and Horford are good players but at 6-9 arent going to address their post problems. Didnt think that was that far off that it deserved a wow(glad you didnt use the exclamation point).


Hawes is a finesse player. Its not about 2 inches in height. Its about how you play the game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Hawes is a finesse player. Its not about 2 inches in height. Its about how you play the game.




So you're saying Wright or Horford are the answer for the Hawks in the middle?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought Zaza was the Hawks starting center


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> I thought Zaza was the Hawks starting center



He could always use a backup.:yay:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats why they have Lorenzen Wright and Shelden Williams. But they definitely could use a solid player at the 4, Josh Smith just wont cut it for 82 games


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HB said:


> Thats why they have Lorenzen Wright and Shelden Williams. But they definitely could use a solid player at the 4, Josh Smith just wont cut it for 82 games


That's why they have the little smiley faces to put after those comments to show you're kidding. You are kidding right?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rainman said:


> That's why they have the little smiley faces to put after those comments to show you're kidding. You are kidding right?


You do know Josh Smith saw extensive minutes at the 4 spot this past season.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

HB said:


> You do know Josh Smith saw extensive minutes at the 4 spot this past season.



Josh could cut it at the 4, he average 16pts 9reb 3blks! Ilike Yi, he's grown on me, a legit 7 footer, who's not a center, but could play that 5 position if we decided to play up tempo!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

latest rumor now is that the hawks are really trying to move the #3 pick and draft Crittenton at 11. They are still very high on Yi, and if a trade doesn't satisfy them, than as of right now expect it to be Yi at 3 and Crittenton at 11. They are though still interested on Brandon Wright and Al Horford, but they know that those 2 are foward, and most likely they will have to trade on of the talented forwards.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> latest rumor now is that the hawks are really trying to move the #3 pick and draft Crittenton at 11. They are still very high on Yi, and if a trade doesn't satisfy them, than as of right now expect it to be Yi at 3 and Crittenton at 11. They are though still interested on Brandon Wright and Al Horford, but they know that those 2 are foward, and most likely they will have to trade on of the talented forwards.


Wow. That would be inconceivably stupid, IMO. They need real live interior playing big people. Not perimeter focused 7-footers. But then again, I suppose that's why they are in the situation they are in.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Josh could cut it at the 4, he average 16pts 9reb 3blks! Ilike Yi, he's grown on me, a legit 7 footer, who's not a center, but could play that 5 position if we decided to play up tempo!


If you're gonna go that route, just go with Wright. He's a better talent than Yi.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Chan said:


> If you're gonna go that route, just go with Wright. He's a better talent than Yi.



It seems like that's the route their going. Rumors say Yi doesn't want to play for the Hawks, he wants to play for certain teams, and the Hawks ain't one of them, but Billy has fallen in love Brendan wright at it seems that's the favorite as of right now, and Crittenton will go #11, Hawks are very high on him. The chances of Conley being a Hawks grows smaller and smaller everyday.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Does Brandan Wright qualify as a "real big man"? Being serious here.. I didn't catch enough UNC games. He is very skinny, but does he play like a big man is more important. I don't know the answer.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> Does Brandan Wright qualify as a "real big man"? Being serious here.. I didn't catch enough UNC games. He is very skinny, but does he play like a big man is more important. I don't know the answer.



he's the definition of a post player, he's in the post 90% of the time. Look at this video, do you ever see him on the perimeter?


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yMB8KvQReUU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yMB8KvQReUU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

But isn't he 30+ lbs. lighter than Josh Smith, doesn't that concern you? I mean c'mon.. _another forward_? Dude.. for real? Deja vu?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> But isn't he 30+ lbs. lighter than Josh Smith, doesn't that concern you? I mean c'mon.. _another forward_? Dude.. for real? Deja vu?



Look at Dwight Howard was 240 when he entered the league now he's at 265. Chris Bosh was 210 when he first came now he's 230. They've only been in the league for 3-4 years. He shot better than Bogut, Okafor, Boozer, Collison, when they came out. He has a baby hook, that is nearly impossible to defend. Then he has a huge wingspan, and athletic ability ability to be the anchor on defense for many years.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

More. 6'9". Forwards. 

Brain. Will. Explode.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> More. 6'9". Forwards.
> 
> Brain. Will. Explode.


You guys can be in the club of teams that stock a bunch of the same players, highlighted by the Knicks and their all 'shooting guards in point guard bodies' lineup.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> More. 6'9". Forwards.
> 
> Brain. Will. Explode.


That's why I want Atlanta to draft Conley. To save your brain from exploding, ATLien.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> But isn't he 30+ lbs. lighter than Josh Smith, doesn't that concern you? I mean c'mon.. _another forward_? Dude.. for real? Deja vu?


Wright is a lot like Chris Bosh was coming out. A talented, but skinny young big who still has a lot to learn. He's definitley gotta bulk up, but I think down the road, his career will mimic Bosh's in many ways (i.e. playing styles and success).

EDIT: And because of his ginormous wingspan, he reminds me of a post-oriented Tayshaun Prince. So, Wright = Bosh mixed with a little Prince.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If he's Bosh-like then I want him on the team. I'm just worried he's going to be more like Marvin Williams.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

they should take Yi he is the next best

-C: 
PF: Yi
SF: 
SG: Johnson
PG: 

They need a starting PG. Trade buy etc etc.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Seanzie said:


> Wright is a lot like Chris Bosh was coming out. A talented, but skinny young big who still has a lot to learn. He's definitley gotta bulk up, but I think down the road, his career will mimic Bosh's in many ways (i.e. playing styles and success).
> 
> EDIT: And because of his ginormous wingspan, he reminds me of a post-oriented Tayshaun Prince. So, Wright = Bosh mixed with a little Prince.


Wright has no jumpshot, even midrange. Bosh had a nice jumpshot even as a freshman at GTech. Just because there bodies are similar, doesn't mean that they are similar players.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i wonder if the hawks would consider moving the #3 this year to the suns for the suns' 24 this year and erasing the unprotected pick next year (which is a SUPERB PG draft, unlike this year's)?

i mean, if the hawks are looking to move the #3, already have a glut of forwards in a forward-heavy draft, and have the foresight to understand they may get a shot at a premier pg next year, maybe they go for it?

and i don't think the suns would hesitate to give up the #24 this year and the unprotected ATL pick next year for a shot at a brenden wright, al horford, or corey brewer for their championship run next year.

just a thought.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the pick will be traded for a veteran big man and/or a first rounder in 2008.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Crittenton will be the 11th pick, it's between Wright and Horford for the 3rd pick, i'd choose Wright, because of his crazy upside, but I wouldn't mind getting Horford, because he's 6'10 and can maybe play center.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Crittenton will be the 11th pick, it's between Wright and Horford for the 3rd pick, i'd choose Wright, because of his crazy upside, but I wouldn't mind getting Horford, because he's 6'10 and can maybe play center.



Between Wright and Horford, I say take Horford. I'm not as high on Wright anymore as I used to be in the past weeks, yes he has insane upside and unworldly athleticism but after reading the various articles on NBAdraft.net and DX, he doesn't seem to have the passion and a killer instinct to take his abilities to another level which s exactly the makings of a bust(Stromile Swift anyone?), I'm not saying he will be a bust, far from that but I feel that Horford is the safer pick at this point.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

nbadraft.net has us taking Horford 3rd and Conley 11th, it seems Conley's really slipping, if he's there at 11, Billy's gonna have to choose between him and Crittenton, it seems he sold on Crittenton, but if he's there at 11 who knows.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hawks might get the best player in the draft, even though he won't get drafted LOL! Latest rumor has it that Atlanta is trying to get Pau Gasol for Childree/#3/filler. Memphis seems to want both picks and Childress, so let wait and see. If no trade happens the pick at 3 will be Yi JianLian. 


What do yall think of gasol playing in Atlanta next to Joe Johnson, and Memphi having the 3rd and 4th pick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Sounds kinda like deja vu


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

#3 - Al Horford
#11 - Javaris Crittenton


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Eleven would be pretty much what Conley's worth to me.I just don't rate him as highly as others do.The main reason is that I do not think he's a particularly good passer or that is a particularly willing passer.However I don't think he'll be there for the simple fact that he is definitely the best point in this draft and there is a very great demand for point guards.IMO the second best is Sean Singletary even though noone else is rating him as such.In fact for next season and the next couple of seasons I would be willing to bet Singletary will be the best point in this draft if he remains in it.If I were Atlanta I might simply try to buy an early second round pick and take Singletary with it.


----------

